# What I put on layaway last Saturday



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

last Saturday I went on a roam up to Fayetteville TN to get a hamburger, fries and coke a little restaurant on the square. Has the stools a the bar and wooden booths, and best hamburgers, etc. Hand patted on the grill with the weigh, yummy. And all for less than $6. 

After that I was walking along the sidewalk looking at stores and this Antique store, the type with tape on the floors to divide into booths, was there and I went in. 

This is what greeted me as I came in the door.

View attachment 30481


Had a reasonable price tag and it said it works well. Cord looks good, etc.

and it was made the year I was born

View attachment 30480


The paint job does not show wear. It's not all shiny like many are, but I liked it.

View attachment 30479


I looked thru the store, and then lady store keeper asked it I found anything, and I casually said if I had the extra funds, I'd get that machine. She said they have layaway, I had enough for that.
So, that machine is on layaway for me. It will be powered up and looked over very well next time I take a payment, or final payment. And depending on how the underneath looks and how it runs/sounds. It would next go to the sewing store that usually tunes up my machines for a good once over and cleaning, etc.

So, how do you like her?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Here are a couple of more pictures.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Nice! And I bet she sews like a dream.


----------



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

That is a great find! I love those old machines better than the new ones.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Very nice Angie! I actually haven't heard of that brand before, but it looks like the old Singer workhorses, bet she'll do you proud. 

Sorry for the hijack, but I got a nice surprise myself last weekend. My neighbor's mother moved into a nursing home, and she was cleaning out all her stuff. She had an "old beat up" sewing machine that at first she told her kids to just throw out. But then she said she remembered I sewed and told them to bring it over and see if I wanted it.

The case (styled like yours) is pretty well shot, but...it's a Singer 15-91, also made the year I was born, 1955, lol (funny coincidence)! It's in great shape, just needs a good cleaning. It also has three complete sets of attachments, two for it and one for a 201, plus a few extras I haven't figured out yet and two 15-91 and 201 original manuals, plus two buttonholer attachments...with the much coveted eyelet template, woo hoo! I was just saying a while back that I'd like to get another one, and I got this for free. Can't believe they were going to trash it. 

Be sure and let us know how your new baby sews once you get her back up to good health.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Does it say "Cinderella" ? The '52 would have caught my eye, too, for the same reason. It does look like one of those Singers with that finish. I never seem to see layaway at antique shops here but my sister in the Midwest does this all the time.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You guys sure are old. I don&#8217;t even have a machine made the year I was born. I&#8217;m actually a trophy wife.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

DW - it does say Cinderella on it. That is the only wear I saw was around the edges of it. And it was more faded than worn.


I cannot find who made it, or if Cinderella was the name. It just looked enough like Singer and I liked it.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm sure I was a trophy wife! 30 years have added a bit of tarnish, though.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Be sure and update us whenever you get her home.  Looks nice.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I will update. I've been searching the internet to see if I can find anything about a Cinderella machine made in 1952. I know it said Made in Japan.

I'm trying to find signs to use for id'ing out of some more photos I have of it, from the back and top. Next Saturday I'll be going up with more money to put down on it.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

My tongue's hanging out! Looks like a machine that was used nicely, corner bumps and wear on the case are good signs. Interesting manufacturing details - did you get the whole story on that?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I went and paid a bit more on this.

But, I did get it set up and plugged in and it purrs. No clattering, or any of the noises of something loose or plugged up with lint bobbin area. And with the cords not around it, I saw the whole body and didn't see any scratches or worn areas on the paint job. The Cinderella decal is a bit showing age, but not too much. Over all I'm thinking I may have a good machine here.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Very nice, Angie!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Your machine is very similar to my 3. They are singer clones and many of the parts are interchangeable with the singers. Two of mine are marked Kingston and one Home Mark. I love sewing with mine!

Here's a bit of history for you. http://sewing-machines.blogspot.com/2006/05/japanese-clones-of-40s-50s-and-60s.html


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for that link, the information is interesting. The store lady just calls it a Singer, but I've not seen a Singer mark on it anywhere. I will examine it more when I get it home.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> I know it said Made in Japan.


This is your key.

It's a post-WWII Singer "knock off" (in quotes because in 1952, even a knockoff was an _excellent_ machine). The way I understand it, there were several Japanese companies during the occupation years that made Singer-ish machines and would then put whatever name on it that the customer asked for. "The customer" usually being US department stores. 

The finish is colloquially called a Godzilla and was popular on Singers of the era, too.

ETA: Here's a collection of Google images showing other clones of the era: Japanese Singer clones


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

You ladies are an amazing source of information. Love it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Got this off layaway today. It's out in the car. It was dark and that thing is a boat anchor heavy. So, I'll wrestle it in and try it more tomorrow. This is planned to be a sometime machine. But we will see how it goes.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Terri in WV said:


> They are singer clones and many of the parts are interchangeable with the singers.


That's what crossed my mind when Angie said she could only find the 'Cinderella' name on it.......where to buy parts/accessories?

Congrats on your new machine, Angie! It's a cutie! :clap:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks.

I'm planning on putting down my regular machine and put this one on the sewing table, some this weekend so I can get use to it.


----------

